# Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!



## Patrick883 (31. Juli 2013)

Hey an alle erfahrenen Karpfen-Angler!#h

Da ich noch Neuling bin was das Karpfenfischen angeht hoffe ich auf ein paar hilfreiche Tipps zu folgendem Problem/Frage;

Ich habe mir eine Stelle rausgesucht wo in ca. zwei bis 2einhalb Meter durchgehend Kraut ist! ca. einen Meter breit bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche! Leider geht das am gesamten See so! Nun folgende Frage;

Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen wenn man auf Grund fischen will? 
Ich verliere doch ein wenig den direkten Kontakt zum Blei wegen dem Kraut!? (Nachtteil beim Biss) 
Das Back-leadblei zieht doch die Hauptschnur ins Kraut beim Ziehen der Montage (spannen)... 

oder kann man einfach drüber werfen und es einfach ignorieren? 

Bitte um euren Rat/Vorschläge? Wie würdet ihr Vorgehen in beschriebener Situation (will unbedingt auf Grundmontage (pop up) angeln? ;+;+

Ich habe mal eine kleine Zeichnung gemacht um das zu verdeutlichen! |supergri|supergri|supergri

Also freue mich auf eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Rutenspitzen nach oben stellen, so hälst du die Schnur weitgehend aus dem Kraut raus.

Und was hat es mit dem erwähnten Backlead auf sich? In der Zeichnung ist keines und auch sonst erwähnst du es nicht weiter.
Ich würde keinesfalls ein in dem Fall kontraproduktives Backlead verwenden, es zieht ja nur die Schnur wieder ins Kraut.


----------



## finnfischer (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Rutenspitzen nach oben stellen, so hälst du die Schnur weitgehend aus dem Kraut raus.
> 
> Und was hat es mit dem erwähnten Backlead auf sich? In der Zeichnung ist keines und auch sonst erwähnst du es nicht weiter.
> Ich würde keinesfalls ein in dem Fall kontraproduktives Backlead verwenden, es zieht ja nur die Schnur wieder ins Kraut.



genau so sehe ich da auch!!!


----------



## Killerschnauze (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Die drei Meter würde ich mit den hochgestellen Ruten überbrücken, die müssen gar nicht so weit nach oben zeigen.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Patrick883 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hey,

Vorab schonmal vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Okay ich dachte das Back-Lead wird benötigt um die Schnur nach dem ausbringen der montage auf Spannung zu halten (auch wegen dem Bissanzeiger)?!?! Oder dient das nur die Schnur am Grund zu halten? 

Okay Ruten Spitzen nach oben klingt einfach. So werde ich`s dann mal machen! 

Sollte ich (wegen dem Kraut) etwas beachten was das Gewicht des Blei betrifft? Am besten leicht oder doch etwas schwerer? 

Grußund Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## Killerschnauze (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Du fischst mit Festblei?
Wenn dann muss das Festblei um die 60-80g haben, denn nur so sitzt der Haken bei der Selbsthakmontage sicher.

Das backlead dient der vermeidung von Schnurschwimmern, vor allem wenn direkt am Ufer geangelt wird.
Die Spannung auf die Schnur bringt dein Hanger bzw Swinger.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Patrick883 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Sollte ich nicht mit Festblei Fischen?


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



Patrick883 schrieb:


> Sollte ich nicht mit Festblei Fischen?



Würde ich in diesem Fall auch nicht mit der Festbleimontage fischen ...

Je nachdem wie "aussagekräftig" deine Zeinung ist wirst Du selbst mit aufgestellten Ruten einen Teil der Schnur durchs Krauts ziehen und die Schnur geht darüberhinaus auch noch über eine Kante.

Keine gute Voraussetzungen um feine Bisse oder gar Fallbiße überhaupt festzustellen. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Pacman1710 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hallo....

Versuchs doch mal mit subfloat!! Damit kannst du sogar direkt hinter dem Kraut an der Kante angeln!!

Gruß Pac


----------



## Patrick883 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Jetzt wird es interessant! 

Wie sieht denn so eine montage aus?


----------



## Pacman1710 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Guggst du hier.... http://carpspot.de/subfloatmontage

Gruß Pac


----------



## Patrick883 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Habe mir jetzt mal sub-float montage angesehen da ich das noch nie probiert habe und ich einer sache immer erst vertrauen schenken kann wenn ich bereits erfolge damit hatte ist mir das für dieses we zu heikel.... 

ich glaube ich werde mich für laufblei montage entscheiden sowie einfach die Ruten nach oben stellen... mal schauen wie das funktioniert. 

Das mit der bisserkennung ist echt ein Problem das stimmts schon... wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich zusätzlich einen Stopper nach ein oder zwei meter reinhaue??? (als verzögerte selbsthakmontage!?)

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Pacman1710 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Wenn du's nicht ausprobierst dann kannst du auch keine Erfolge damit erzielen.  Wollte dir hald nur mal zeigen das es auch noch andere Mittel gibt!

Frage: Warum willst du denn auf Durchlaufblei umsteigen? Das Problem mit dem Kraut liegt ja an der Schnur und nicht am Blei! 
Du könntest z.B. auch eine Rute so, die andere so, auslegen! Dadurch bist du flexibel und siehst bald welche Technik sich am besten auszahlt!|supergri

Zusätzlich zum Aufstellen der Ruten kannst du sie noch so weit wie möglich ins Wasser stellen (kommt natürlich auf die Uferbeschaffenheit an), damit gewinnst du auch wieder ein wenig Abstand zum Kraut!

Dein nächstes Problem wird sein, den Fisch sicher zu landen! Wenn er dir in's Kraut schwimmt und sich fest setz, wird es schwierig! Hast du die Möglichkeit ein Boot zu nutzen? Wäre in diesem Fall sehr hilfreich! 
Aber auf jeden Fall solltest du dir darüber vorher Gedanken machen!#h

Gruß Pac


----------



## Karpfie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hallo

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum immer so ein Getue um die  Bisserkennung beim Festbleiangeln gemacht wird?

 Außer wenn man direkt vor einem Hindernis angelt in das der Karpfen ziehen könnte (und da sollte man wenn möglich sowieso nicht angeln) ist es doch egal ob der  Fisch einen halben Meter Schnur zieht bevor der BA losgeht.;+

Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit Weißfischbissen. Wer seine BAs so einstellt das er tatsächlich jede Bewegung im Wasser anzeigt kriegt doch sowieso kein Auge zu.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Möchte dafür kein eigenes Thema aufmachen aber ich frag mich seit langen wieso häufig die super Sensible Bissanzeige von den Delkims erwähnt wirt. 

MfG Sebastian


----------



## cyberpeter (1. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Wenn du's nicht ausprobierst dann kannst du auch keine Erfolge damit erzielen.  Wollte dir hald nur mal zeigen das es auch noch andere Mittel gibt!



Sicher geht das, aber meiner Meinung ein wenig mit "Kanonen auf Spatzen" geschossen zumal eine Float bzw. Subfloatmontage ohne Boot und keiner Übung nicht ganz so einfach auszubringen ist ...




Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Frage: Warum willst du denn auf Durchlaufblei umsteigen? Das Problem mit dem Kraut liegt ja an der Schnur und nicht am Blei!



Das Kraut, die hochgestellten Ruten und evtl. die Kante sorgen dafür, das feine Biße besonders wenn dabei keine Schnur genommen wird nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Bei einem "Laufblei", wobei ich hier lieber eine Semifixed Montage fischen würde oder Shocker Rig wie Korda es jetzt nennt wird immer Schnur genommen egal in welche Richtung der Karpfen zieht weshalb sich die Bißanzeige gerade bei solchen Bissen deutlich verbessert. 




Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Dein nächstes Problem wird sein, den Fisch sicher zu landen! Wenn er dir  in's Kraut schwimmt und sich fest setz, wird es schwierig!



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn die Skizze allerdings stimmt und der Krautgürtel nur einen Meter breit ist und inc ca. 2-3 Meter Entfernung zum eigenen Platz sollte man mit einer 3,6m Rute dort einen Karpfen "durchbekommen" auch ohne Boot



Karpfie schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum immer so ein Getue um die  Bisserkennung beim Festbleiangeln gemacht wird?
> Außer wenn man direkt vor einem Hindernis angelt in das der Karpfen  ziehen könnte (und da sollte man wenn möglich sowieso nicht angeln) ist  es doch egal ob der  Fisch einen halben Meter Schnur zieht bevor der BA  losgeht.;+



Solange der Karpfen ein paar Meter weg vom Angler zieht, also neudeutsch einen "Run" macht hast Du vollkommen recht spielt es keine große Rolle - dann braucht man auch keinen Swinger, Hänger oder sonstigen Kram. Hält sich der Karpfen aber dummerweise nicht an diese "Spielregeln" sondern flüchtet in Richtung Angler, ein sog. Fallbiß, sorgt normalerweise, so man einen hat, dann der Swinger für eine Bißanzeige, weil er die Schnur straff hält und in einem solchen Fall nach unten saust wenn die Schnur nicht mehr straff ist und so, obwohl eigentlich kein Schnurabzug passiert ist, den Pips des Bißanzeigers auslöst. 
Kann die Schnur aber irgendwo im Wasser nicht ohne Wiederstand "laufen", hier durch den Reibungswiderstand des Krauts, die hochgestellte Rute und die Kante am Gewässergrund, reicht das Gewicht das Swingers nicht aus um die Schnur straff zu halten bzw. die schlaff werdende Schnur anzuzeigen wenn der Karpfen auf den Angler zuschwimmt. Ergo bleibt der der Swinger da wo er ist und der Pips bleibt aus.

Der Karpfen kann also, ohne dass man was merkt, einige Meter (nicht cm) "rumschwimmen" und sich im Kraut festsetzen, in die Schnur der zweiten oder dritten Angel schwimmen und hat nebenbei noch alle Zeit der Welt sich den Haken aus dem Maul zu schütteln, den selbst bei einem 100g Blei dringt ja oft nicht ganz durch die Lippe und wird erst beim aufnehmen der Rute wirklich ganz durch die Lippe gezogen. Aber selbst bei einem ganz durch die Lippe gezogenen Haken bekommt der Karpfen den Haken so er genügend Zeit hat aufgrund der Hebelwirkung des Bleis und der fehlenden Spannung der Hauptschnur relativ schnell wieder "rausgehebelt". Desto stärker das Gewässer befischt wird desto besser und vorallem schneller sind die Karpfen darin. Solche Karpfen flüchten dann gar nicht mehr sondern nehmen nur etwas Schnur auf und versuchen dann gleich den Haken abzuschütteln. Hat man keine sensible Bißanzeige merkt man das nicht oder zu spät. 

Für mich also mehr als genug Gründe für eine sensible Bißanzeige auch beim Festbleiangeln wert zu legen und wenn es sein muß auch auf eine "Laufbleimontage" umzustellen und nebenbei gibt es noch genügend Gewässer wo ein kleiner Karpfen oder andere kleine Weißfische einen Grund für eine sensible und evtl. eine Laufbeilmontage darstellen, weil sie eben ein 120g Blei nicht so weit gezogen bekommen das der Bißanzeiger auslöst sich aber leider trotzdem an der Montage "aufhängen".

Der Vorteil des Delkim liegt daran, dass schon 1 mm Bewegung der Schnur angezeigt wird und dass für eine Bißanzeige die Schnur nicht gespannt sein muß wie bei Bißanzeiger wo die Schnur über eine Rädchen läuft. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Patrick883 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Also nochmals danke für die Antworten! 

Ich denke schon das es von Nachteil ist wenn man die Bisse erst verzögert/verspätet mit bekommt, gerade wenn ein Hinderniss dazwischen ist wie in meinem Fall die Kraut-Wand!

Das einzigste was noch zu überlegen ist, ob ich eine Schlag/Leadschnur benötige und wenn ja wie lange diese ausfallen sollte?! Also zusammen gefasst erscheint mir die Laufblei-Montage hier die sinnvollste Möglichkeit! die Frage ist halt ob der Swinger wirklich was bringt wenn die Schnur im Kraut fest steckt! 

Schon beim gerade ziehen der Montage (wobei ichs wohl mit PVA und Futter machen werde) geht die Schnur wohl leicht ins Kraut!

Ist sonst noch was zu beachten???

Vielen Dank soweit an euch!

:vik:


----------



## Killerschnauze (1. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Geh einfach raus und probiers. 
Zu viele Tips helfen meist auch nicht.

mfg
Martin


----------



## cyberpeter (2. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hallo Patrick,

"feststecken" tut die Schnur erst dann, wenn an der Schnur Knoten, Blei usw. sind die durch das Kraut müssen.

Der "glatte" Teil der Schnur läuft schon durch das Kraut aber eben, wie oben geschrieben, je nach Dichte des Kraut aufgrund des "Reibungswiederstands" nicht so also wenn dort kein Kraut wäre was wie gesagt die Bißerkennung erschwert.

Ob eine Schlagschnur sinnvoll bzw nötig ist hängt von der Beschaffenheit der Kante und eben dem Kraut ab. Habe ich eine sehr "harte" Kante und fische ich z.B. nur mit einer 0,30er Hauptschnur kann (nicht muß) mir der Karpfen die Schnur an der Kante "durchscheuern". Da würde z.B. eine Schlagschnur ab 0,40 aufwärts Sinn machen. Ist das Kraut aber sehr dicht und fein würde eine Schlagschnur mit entsprechenden Knoten jedoch dazu führen, dass ein noch höherer Wiederstand die Bißerkennung nochmals verschlechtern würde so dieser im Bereich des Krauts zu liegen kommt und dass sich beim einholen  Kraut am Knoten ablagern kann welches dann evtl. dazu führen kann, dass der Knoten nicht mehr durch den Spitzenring der Rute passt und man schlimmsten Fall im Drill das Kraut vom Knoten entfernen muß. Da wäre eine durchgängige dickere eher Mono von Vorteil.

Ohne das ganze jedoch gesehen zu haben ist es schwierig da letztlich den "optimalen" Tip zu geben, weshalb mein ganzer Text vor könnte, evtl. usw nur so strotzt. Letztlich sind es nur Anhaltspunkte die aber einem das Leben erleichtern können. Lass Dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen und gehe raus und angle so wie Martin das schon so treffend geschrieben hat. Letztlich lernt man auch durch seine Erfahrungen und nicht nur durch gutgemeinte Tips in igrendwelchen Foren ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Plötzenangler (2. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

@peter an meinem Vereinsgewässer ist das Kraut so dicht das die Schnur im Kraut bleibt auch an Stellen wo kein Knoten usw. ist. Es ist so schlimm das man die Schnur gar nicht mehr befreien kann, die Schnur geht senkrecht ins Wasser und der Fisch ist 30 Meter weiter an einer völlig Krautfreien Stelle, in der Situation hatte ich keine Chance den Fisch zu landen die Schnur hing fest. Dazu muss man sagen das bei mir so ein spezielles Kraut was ich vorher nirgends gesehen habe ist, nicht dieses was in fast jedem See ist nein das ist extrem hart und scharfkantig, keine Ahnung wie das Zeug heisst, das hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Ich habe dann verschiedene Möglichkeiten probiert, Schlagschnur hat nichts genützt, die schneidet sich zwar durch aber auch nur unter extremer Gewalteinwirkung ausserdem kam noch dazu das die Schnur öfter fest hing vor der Schlagschnur. Verschiedene geflochtene hab ich dann probiert, kannste alles vergessen, das Kraut ist so stark und scharfkantig das es selbst die geflochtenen durchgescheuert hat. Jetzt habe ich aber die perfekte Lösung gefunden! Ich verwende ne Cormoran Corastrong Zoom 7 (0,22 mm) die schneidet alles durch und wird auch nicht angegriffen vom Kraut die Schnur kann ich nur jedem empfehlen die zersägt alles was unter Wasser stört, dazu unbedingt ne monofile Schlagschnur (Mit sehr viel Dehnung!!!) seit dem ich das so mache hab ich keine Hänger Aussteiger usw.!


----------



## cyberpeter (2. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hallo Plötzenangler,

das Problem bei Dir ist ein anderes. Nicht die Schnur hängt fest sondern der Karpfen "sammelt" bzw. "umschwimmt" mit der Schnur Krautfelder. Die Schnur wird also (mehrfach) umgelenkt weshalb Du im Prinzip gegen das Gewicht und Wiederstand des Wasser der ganzen Krautfelder "ankämpfst". So bekommst Du den Karpfen, so die Schnur das Kraut nicht durchschneidet, auch nicht raus. Wäre am Ende der Schnur kein Karpfen und auch keine Montage, die sich irgendwo verhängen könnte, dann könntest Du die Schnur mehr oder weniger ohne Wiederstand einholen denn das Kraut "saugt" sich ja nicht an der Schnur fest. So dicht kann das Kraut bei Dir also nicht sein, denn sonst wäre es, trotz einer schneidenden Schnur unmöglich, den Karpfen durch das Kraut bekommen denn der würde auf jeden Fall "hängenbleiben".

Sicher kann man so wie Du Geflecht zum "schneiden" einsetzen was aber meiner Erfahrung nur bis zu einer gewissen krautdicke bzw. krautmenge funktioniert. Außerdem steigt bei bei Drills im Kraut die Warscheinlichkeit von Ausschlitzern. Wenn man am Kraut wie in vielen Gewässer kleine Muscheln hat wird der Einsatz von Geflecht ohnehin fraglich, weil man dann sehr dickes Geflecht wg. der Abriebfestigkeit bräuchte welches dann aber nicht mehr richtig schneidet und aufgrund der deutlich rauheren Oberfläche deutlich mehr feinfädiges Kraut einsammelt als eine gleichdicke glatte Mono. 

Beim TE liegt der Sachverhalt ein wenig anders. Er hat ja nur einen kleinen Krautgrütel direkt am Sitzplatz.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Plötzenangler (2. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

die Fische krieg ich jetzt fast alle raus, da ich auch ein Boot zur Verfügung habe, glaub mir mal das Kraut ist anderes als das was du kennst, die Schnur geht Kerzengrade ins Kraut ich hab dort alles probiert du kriegst die Schnur dort nicht mehr raus, sie hängt an einer Stelle fest hab sowas auch nie vorher erlebt, das Kraut liegt praktisch auf der Schnur und es ist extrem Hart, schwer und scharfkantig. Wenn ich wüsste wie das Zeug heisst, es ist nicht das was in jedem See ist, anscheinend ganz seltenes Kraut


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Na dann mach doch mal n Foto von dem besonderen Kraut!
An den TE: Ich würd die Ruten hochstellen und einen schwereren Swinger/Hanger benutzen um die Schnur zur Not auch übers Kraut gut auf Spannung zu halten - im Drill wäre dann ein Boot sehr gut (s.o.)!

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (3. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

@ Plötzenangler

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich will deine Aussage bzgl. des "harten Krauts" in keinster Weisein Zweifel ziehen !!!!

Ich sehe nur das Problem etwas anders gelagert, aber nachdem Du gepostet hast, dass Du jetzt ein Boot verwendest wird das ganze jetzt natürlich logischer.


@ daci7

Welchen Vorteil siehst Du in der Verwendung eines "schweren" Swingers/Hängers gegenüber einem Runrig/Shockerrig ?



Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ daci7
> 
> Welchen Vorteil siehst Du in der Verwendung eines "schweren" Swingers/Hängers gegenüber einem Runrig/Shockerrig ?
> 
> ...



Das kommt bestimmt auf den Anwender an, ich aber hatte wesentlich mehr Fehlbisse auf Shockerrigs, als auf Standartmontagen - den schwereren Swinger dann natürlich für den direkten Kontakt trotz Kraut.
Außerdem sind mir Diese Slackline-Kisten immer zu Wind und Strömungsanfällig.
#h


----------



## cyberpeter (5. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das kommt bestimmt auf den Anwender an, ich aber hatte wesentlich mehr Fehlbisse auf Shockerrigs, als auf Standartmontagen - den schwereren Swinger dann natürlich für den direkten Kontakt trotz Kraut.
> Außerdem sind mir Diese Slackline-Kisten immer zu Wind und Strömungsanfällig.
> #h



Mir sind Swinger da etwas unsicher. Selbst mit einem auf "volles Gewicht" eingestellten Euro MK2 habe ich bei Kraut schon Fallbisse verpasst. Das Problem ist, dass man (zumindest ich) vom Ufer aus nicht unbedingt sieht wieviel "Reibungswiederstand" durch das Kraut, Kante usw. entsteht und ob dann das Swingergewicht "reicht". Dazu muß man bei einem schweren Swinger auch evtl. recht hohe Bleigewicht fischen die andere Probleme verursachen können, wie z.B. wenn sich kleinere Fische "aufgehängt" haben oder das "Aushebeln" des Bleis. Gerade letzteres ist beim dieser Montage sehr gut, weil man ein "freilaufendes" Blei hat, welches dann dann vorallem  größere Karpfen in der Anfangsphase des Drills nicht hernehmen können, um den Haken mit damit "auszuhebeln" weshalb man hier auch höhere Gewichte nehmen kann.

Fehlbisse beim Running- o. Shockerrig rühren zumindest nach meinen anfänglich auch eher schlechten Erfahrung mit diesen Montagen meist aus einer falschen Wahl von Vorfachlänge, Entfernung zum Fixpunkt, Art des Futterplatzes und Einstellung des Freilauf her. 

Wenn ich hier mit einem 20 cm Vorfach + 30 cm bis zum Fixpunkt, also dem Punkt wo der Fisch gegen das Blei "läuft" angle, die Schnur etwa "durchhängen" lasse also so wie Du geschrieben hast "Slackline" fische und einen recht kleinen Futterplatz habe wo sich die Fische nicht weit bei der Nahrungsaufnahme bewegen müssen ist der Weg, den der Karpfen zurücklegen muß bis das Bleigewicht greift in vielen Fällen zu lang und es gibt Fehlbisse. 

Deshalb kürze ich hier das Vorfach und straffe die Schnur so als wenn ich eine normale Festbleimontage mit Swinger fischen würde bei entsprechend harter Freilaufeinstellung. So läuft der Karpfen meist schon nach ein paar cm gegen den Freilauf und hakt sich, also kein großer Unterschied zur normalen Festbleimontage. 

Theoretisch könnte man also auf den "Shocker" verzichten und ein nomales Runrig fischen. Da habe ich aber schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn sich die Schnur irgendwo am Boden "verklemmt" hat und man denkt die Schnur wäre entsprechend straff was aber tatsächlich nur für die Strecke Angler bis zur "Klemmstelle" der Fall ist aber nicht für die Strecke "Klemmstelle" bis zur Montage kann der Karpfen "ungebremst" Schnur ziehen bis diese zweite Strecke gespannt ist was durchaus über ein Meter sein kann und dann eben dazu führt, dass man den Fisch nicht bzw. nicht richtig hakt. Dann ist der "Shocker" so eine Art "Versicherung". Dazu verhindert es, dass das Blei zu weit von der Montage wegrutscht und die Schnur somit durchhängt und sich so zusätzlich in irgendwelchen Hindernissen verfangen kann wenn z.B. der Karpfen plötzlich die Richtung wechselt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Patrick883 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hey alle zusammen! 

Ist ja ein Wahnsinn was hier fürn Tread entstanden ist! Also mein Bericht übers vergangene WE;

Also was Bisserkennung angeht;

3 Bisse / nur einen landen können (kleiner Spiegler) 
Hatte die Ruten ziemlich weit Hochgestellt um dem Kraut aus dem weg zu gehen! Hat eoigentlich auch soweit geklappt!

@CyberPter

Also das mit der Klemmstelle kann ich bestätigen trotz gespannter Schnur kommt es mir so vor das ich ab und an keinen direkten Kontakt zum Blei habe.. "Klemmstelle Kraut" wenn man beim straffen wohl die Schnur rein zieht! Ist echt nervig! Dagegen tun kann man wohl nicht viel! 

Ausserdem gab es zur Überraschung noch nen kleinen Wels (knapp 1Meter) gefangen auf Ananas Boilie ;-) 

Gruß

PAtrick


----------



## cyberpeter (5. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

@Patrick

Wenn sich die Schnur nicht irgenwo in Kraut "eingeschnitten" hat ist das der normale "Reibungswiederstand" der je nach Kraut sehr hoch werden kann weshalb ich auch meine, dass hier auch ein "schwerer" Swinger/Hänger Probleme hat die Schnur zu straffen...

Ich weis das es schwierig ist, machmal unmöglich herauszufinden ob man gerade noch gegen das Kraut "anzieht" oder schon seine Montage über den Boden "schleift". Da hilft eigentlich nur ein recht schweres Blei und man sollte beim Wurf schon darauf achten, nicht zuviel "lose" schnur zu produzieren in dem man den Wurf abbremst oder gleich einclippt. 

Das schwere Gewicht braucht man nicht nur für die "Kontaktaufnahme" sondern auch, weil ansonsten der Reibungswiederstand so hoch ist, das das Blei seine "Umlenkfunktion" bei einem Fallbiß nicht optimal erfüllen kann. Wenn es zu leicht ist schwimmt der Karpfen ähnlich wie beim Festblei "nur" gegen das Bleigewicht und hebt es an, weil der Wiederstand des Krauts zu hoch ist um Schnur durch das Blei zu ziehen. Ein Biß wird so aber nicht mehr "signalisiert". Ab einer gewissen Krautmenge müßte man schon 300g Blei oder mehr verwenden, was quatsch ist. Dann kommt die schon angesprochenen Floatermontagen zum Einsatz wobei man immer im Hinterkopf haben sollte wie man den Karpfen ohne Boot dann durch das Kraut bekommen will.  

Vermute mal dass Du mit Laufblei gefischt hat. Wie sind denn die beiden Bisse, die Du nicht verwandeln konntest, abgelaufen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Patrick883 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Also beide biss wie folgt;

Signal vom Bissanzeiger ist wohl viel zu spät bekommen da beide Fische schon im Kraut gessesen haben! Also ich hatte keine Chance was zu machen (einmal abgerissen, einmal vermutlich ausgestoiegen). Wahrscheinlich hatte der Fisch hinter dem Kraut noch zu viel nicht gespannte Schnur! 

Da du ja ein sehr erfahrener Karpfenangler zu sein scheinst hätte ich noch folgende Frage/Fragen ;

Wie schon eingang erwähnt ist das Karpfenangeln speziell die ganze Grund-Angelei für mich Neuland!

Gutes Thema die Montage auswerfen bzw nach dem Auswerfen; Ich werfe aus, kurz bevor das Blei auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft versuche ich Spannung drauf zu bringen um die Montage zu strecken, danach versuche ich beim absinken auch auf (etwas) Spannung zu bringen. Anschließend kommt die Rute aufs pod und ich hänge den Swinger ein und ziehe nur noch mit der Freilauffunktion der Rolle bis ich Spannung hab und der Meinung bin ich spüre das Blei. Frage; Wenn man dann das Blei spürt sollte man dann wenigstens das doppelte der Vorfachlänge einziehen (über den Freilauf) um sicher zu gehen das die Montage gestreckt auf dem Grund liegt und nicht in form von Salat über dem Blei??? Oft hört man ja die Aussage; "Ja nicht mehr verziehen" Aber ich muss doch sicher gehen das die Montage sauber liegt?!? In wie weit spielt das Gewicht des Blei dabei eine Rolle? Gibt es Tricks oder Vorgensweise mehr Sicherheit darin zu bekommen die Montage gut abgelegt zu haben? Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich Sinker oder Pop-up Montage benutze? Viel Fragen aber ich denke sehr sehr wichtig...was bringt das alles wenn es unsauber auf dem Grund liegt... 

Und das unabhängig vom Kraut? (gibt ja auch Stellen ohne besagtes Kraut... 

Gruß

Patrick 

Und schonmal Danke für die vielen Antworten ;-)


----------



## cyberpeter (5. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



Patrick883 schrieb:


> Also beide biss wie folgt;
> 
> Signal vom Bissanzeiger ist wohl viel zu spät bekommen da beide Fische schon im Kraut gessesen haben! Also ich hatte keine Chance was zu machen (einmal abgerissen, einmal vermutlich ausgestoiegen). Wahrscheinlich hatte der Fisch hinter dem Kraut noch zu viel nicht gespannte Schnur!




Wenn Du mit "Laufblei" gefischt hast war entweder zuviel "lose" Schnur oder das Bleigewicht ist, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, zu klein für den "Reibungswiederstand" des Kraut weshalb der Karpfen ohne dass für dich sichtbar Schnur genommen wird auf dich zu also Richtung Kraut schwimmen kann. Da hilft bis zu einem Gewissen Maß die Erhöhung des Bleigewichts.




Patrick883 schrieb:


> Gutes Thema die Montage auswerfen bzw nach dem Auswerfen; Ich werfe aus, kurz bevor das Blei auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft versuche ich Spannung drauf zu bringen um die Montage zu strecken, danach versuche ich beim absinken auch auf (etwas) Spannung zu bringen. Anschließend kommt die Rute aufs pod und ich hänge den Swinger ein und ziehe nur noch mit der Freilauffunktion der Rolle bis ich Spannung hab und der Meinung bin ich spüre das Blei. Frage; Wenn man dann das Blei spürt sollte man dann wenigstens das doppelte der Vorfachlänge einziehen (über den Freilauf) um sicher zu gehen das die Montage gestreckt auf dem Grund liegt und nicht in form von Salat über dem Blei??? Oft hört man ja die Aussage; "Ja nicht mehr verziehen" Aber ich muss doch sicher gehen das die Montage sauber liegt?!? In wie weit spielt das Gewicht des Blei dabei eine Rolle? Gibt es Tricks oder Vorgensweise mehr Sicherheit darin zu bekommen die Montage gut abgelegt zu haben? Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich Sinker oder Pop-up Montage benutze? Viel Fragen aber ich denke sehr sehr wichtig...was bringt das alles wenn es unsauber auf dem Grund liegt...
> 
> Und das unabhängig vom Kraut? (gibt ja auch Stellen ohne besagtes Kraut...



Ich weis nicht genau wie Du das mit der Freilauffunktion meinst ... ;+

Ich gehe her und straffe, wenn viel lose Schnur draußen ist, diese erstmal vorsichtig über die Kurbel. Sobald die Schnur relativ straff ist fühle ich mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern nach ob ich das Blei schon "spüre" und nehme die Schnur vorsichtig mit der Kurbel oder mit dem drehen der Spule auf. Dann wird erst der Hänger/Swinger eingehängt.

Je weiter der Spod entfernt ist desto schwieriger wird das mit dem "spüren" und es kann durchaus sein, dass der Swinger nach ein paar Minuten langsam nach unten geht und es kein Biß ist und man die Schnur nochmal "nachspannen" muß.

Generell je schwerer das Blei desto leichter fällt einem das fühlen weil man so nicht ganz so vorsichtig sein muß.

Wenn man Sinker, also am Boden liegende Köder montiert hat sollte man meiner Meinung die Montage nicht mehr "verziehen". Keiner weis was genau am Boden liegt und wenn sich die Hakenspitze in ein kleines Stück Holz bohrt oder sich am Grund festsetzt wars das. Da ist ein nicht ordnungsgemäß gestrecktes Vorfach das kleinere Übel zumal man das ja über evtl. steifere Vorfachschnüre oder PVA Strumpf auf dem Vorfach recht gut in den Griff bekommen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Mir sind Swinger da etwas unsicher. Selbst mit einem auf "volles Gewicht" eingestellten Euro MK2 habe ich bei Kraut schon Fallbisse verpasst. Das Problem ist, dass man (zumindest ich) vom Ufer aus nicht unbedingt sieht wieviel "Reibungswiederstand" durch das Kraut, Kante usw. entsteht und ob dann das Swingergewicht "reicht". Dazu muß man bei einem schweren Swinger auch evtl. recht hohe Bleigewicht fischen die andere Probleme verursachen können, wie z.B. wenn sich kleinere Fische "aufgehängt" haben oder das "Aushebeln" des Bleis. Gerade letzteres ist beim dieser Montage sehr gut, weil man ein "freilaufendes" Blei hat, welches dann dann vorallem  größere Karpfen in der Anfangsphase des Drills nicht hernehmen können, um den Haken mit damit "auszuhebeln" weshalb man hier auch höhere Gewichte nehmen kann.
> 
> Fehlbisse beim Running- o. Shockerrig rühren zumindest nach meinen anfänglich auch eher schlechten Erfahrung mit diesen Montagen meist aus einer falschen Wahl von Vorfachlänge, Entfernung zum Fixpunkt, Art des Futterplatzes und Einstellung des Freilauf her.


Wahrscheinlich liegt das bei mir daran - ich hab diese Rigs für mich nach mehreren Fehlbissen dann sausen lassen. Never change a running System 



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier mit einem 20 cm Vorfach + 30 cm bis zum Fixpunkt, also dem Punkt wo der Fisch gegen das Blei "läuft" angle, die Schnur etwa "durchhängen" lasse also so wie Du geschrieben hast "Slackline" fische und einen recht kleinen Futterplatz habe wo sich die Fische nicht weit bei der Nahrungsaufnahme bewegen müssen ist der Weg, den der Karpfen zurücklegen muß bis das Bleigewicht greift in vielen Fällen zu lang und es gibt Fehlbisse.
> 
> Deshalb kürze ich hier das Vorfach und straffe die Schnur so als wenn ich eine normale Festbleimontage mit Swinger fischen würde bei entsprechend harter Freilaufeinstellung. So läuft der Karpfen meist schon nach ein paar cm gegen den Freilauf und hakt sich, also kein großer Unterschied zur normalen Festbleimontage.
> 
> ...


Aber der Shocker hindert den Fisch doch auch nicht mehr als eine normale Festbleimontage am abziehen, sagen wir mal ins Kraut in Richtung Angler - wenn ich diese Montage nicht slackline fische, sondern straffe habe ich doch prinzipiell die gleichen Vor- und Nachteile wie bei 'ner 0815 Montage, oder hab ich grad nen Denkfehler drin? |kopfkrat

PS @ TE: Meine Meinung ist auch auf keinen Fall die Montage auf dem Boden zu bewegen, die Gefahr ist zu groß was einzusammeln. Und es ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig, dass die Montage 100% gestreckt am Boden liegt - tut die eh so gut wie nie, es sei denn man verwendet sehr steifes Material. Egal wie man die Montage beim Wurf streckt, bei der Absinkphase zischt der Köder immer dem Blei hinterher um sich dann bei steifem/semisteifem Vorfach neben das Blei zu legen und bei weichem Vorfachmaterial gern auch mal ans Blei zu kuscheln. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen.

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (6. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber der Shocker hindert den Fisch doch auch nicht mehr als eine normale Festbleimontage am abziehen, sagen wir mal ins Kraut in Richtung Angler - wenn ich diese Montage nicht slackline fische, sondern straffe habe ich doch prinzipiell die gleichen Vor- und Nachteile wie bei 'ner 0815 Montage, oder hab ich grad nen Denkfehler drin? |kopfkrat



oder er liegt bei mir ....

Ich sehe es auch so, dass man den Karpfen selbstverständlich nicht hindern kann nach dem Anbiß wieder in Richtung Angler zu schwimmen also dem typschen Fallbiß.

Im Unterschied zur "normalen" Festbleimontage läuft beim Shocker wie auch beim Runrig die Schnur immer durch das Blei egal in welche Richtung der Karpfen schwimmt was zur Folge hat, so das Blei schwer genug ist, das immer Schnur aus Richtung des Anglers genommen wird ich also prinzipiell keine "Hilfkrücken" wie Swinger oder Hänger bräuchte und damit letzterer auch nicht "versagen" kann wenn der Reibungswiederstand oder was auch immer es verhindert, dass er im Fall eines Fallbisses nach unten sackt und den Biß anzeigen kann. Ich hoffe ich habe es verständlicher als oben geschrieben.

Sicher kann man jetzt hergehen und den Hänger oder Swinger mit zusätzlichem Gewicht auf Teufel komm raus tunen, was aber bei den meisten Teilen schon seine "natürliche" Grenze an der Schnurführung hat und zusätzlich muß bzw. müßte man aus Sicherheitsgründen das Bleigewicht an der Montage auch noch erhöhen, damit es vom "superschweren" Hänger nicht "verzogen" wird wenn der Reibungswiederstand doch nicht so hoch ist. Ich meine dass es einfacher ist hier dann ein "Laufblei" zu fischen wo ich nur das Blei an der Montage selber entsprechend erhöhen muß.

Durch das spannen der Schnur erreiche ich zumindest auf kürzere Entfernungen ein fast genauso schnelles haken wie beim Festblei. Auf länger Entfernungen wird es sicher nicht ganz so schnell sein schon aufgrund der Schnurdehnung wenn man z.B. mit Mono fischt.  Auch  die Zeit vom Biß bis zur Anzeige ist deutlich kleiner bei gespannter Schnur als wenn der Karpfen erstmal einen Meter lose Schnur aufnehmen kann wie beim Running Rig.

Im Prinzip eine ganz flexible Montage die fast alles abdeckt. Will ich reines Festblei fischen, ziehe ich die "Shockerperle" bis ganz an das Blei heran so dass dieses keinen mm mehr Spiel hat. Im Falle eines Abrisses kann der Karpfen trotzdem das Blei loswerden weil die Shockerperle ja unter Zug verschiebbar ist wenn man ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen will kann man das ganze ja nicht nur mit Inlinebleien machen, so wie das Shockerrig meist gezeigt wird sondern auch ohne Probleme mit Safty-Clip Montagen wo sich das Blei im Falle des "verhängens" bei Zug des Fisches selber löst.

Habe ich bedenken wegen Fallbissen oder will ganz genau die Fischaktivitäten mitbekommen z.b. weil viele Kleinfische im Gewässer sind die evtl. wenn sie sich "aufgehängt" haben mit einem Bleigewicht ein Problem haben muß ich nicht erst eine neue Montage machen sondern schiebe die Schockerperle 30-50 cm oder mehr vom Blei weg und habe ein Shoker bzw. Runrig.

Klar hat das ganze auch seine Grenzen. Wenn ich ein 250g Blei wg. der Strömung fische brauche ich nicht glauben trotz "Runrig" einen kleinen Brassen zu merken der an der Schnur zieht weil ich den Freilauf auch auf "hart" einstellen muß weil ich ansonsten einen riesigen Schnurbogen bekomme weshalb der Brassen auch keine Schnur nehmen kann und somit der Biß nicht angezeigt wird.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Patrick883 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Meine Gott... was habe ich hier nur losgetreten! Lach...

Also das ist (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) ein schwiriges Thema! Ich werde jetzt an den Stellen mit Kraut mal mit der Freilauf bzw Schocker Montage weiter Erfahrung sammeln und nach ner Zeit mal nur noch mit Festblei-Montage angeln um den direkten Vergleich zu haben. 

Was ich mit Freilauf meinte; Das wenn die Rute auf dem pod liegt ich den Freilauf rein mache und von Hande direkt an der Spule solange drehe (sachte) bis ich auf Spannung bin) wobei sich nach wie vor die Frage stellt ob es überhaupt möglich ist Spannung von Blei bis Rolle auf die Schnur zu bringen wegen dem Kraut! Mal schauen... ich werde berichten! 

Wenn ich aber eine Pop-up Montage benutze ist es nicht dramatisch die Montage durch vorsichtigen Zug zu strecken?? 

Übrigens möchte ich mal ein paar Bilder meine selbstgebundene Pop-Up Montage zeigen! Vieleicht endeckt Ihr den ein oder anderen Fehler... Habe mich an verschiedene Anleitungen gehalten... Allerdings wie Ihr wisst ich bin Absolut Karpfen-Neuling... Also falls es was zu bemengeln gibt oder Vorschläge nur her damit!

Danke an euch


----------



## Patrick883 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Also hier die Bilder der Pop-Up Montage;

Wo ich mir als unsicher bin ist die Länge bzw. die Distanz zwischen Boilie und Haken.... 

Also was könnte besser sein bzw. gibt es einen Fehler? 

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## cyberpeter (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Hallo Patrick,

Du hast doch nichts losgetreten, solange es bei dieser "friedlichen" Diskussion bleibt ist doch alles in Butter wobei ein paar mehr Meinungen von anderen sicher nicht verkehrt wären ...

Verziehen und Popup ist zwar aufgrund des über dem Grund schwebenden Popups sicher nicht ganz so "gefährlich" besonders wenn man es nur ein paar mm bewegt als bei einem Sinker. Allerdings sieht man auch hier nicht, was am Grund bzw. kurz über dem Grund ist wie kleine Äste, Kraut usw. Man kann sich also auch dabei, wenn es dumm läuft, die Montage "unfangbar" machen.

Was deine Popup Montage angeht ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen zu sagen auch richtig "ausbalanciert" - würde ich jetzt auch so fischen. Ich bin allerdings nicht der Popup Guru weil ich recht selten damit fische, vielleicht haben da andere mit etwas mehr Erfahrung eine andere Meinung.  


Gruß Peter


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

schau mal hier, ist ein kleiner bericht von mir 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220372


----------



## Patrick883 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

Gibt es denn einen Unterschied was die Montage anbetrifft? Also Pop Up oder Sinker...ausser die Positione vom Haar? Wie sieht es bei nem Sinker mit der Entfernung Boilie zu Haken aus? Hmm das ist alles Neuland... 

Also da ich es auch in Ufernähe probiere ziehe ich an dem Gewässer den Pop Up vor da überall so ne dünne Algenschicht bzw. Ablagerungen die manchmal schon so 2-3cm ausmachen... da das Zeug sehr weich ist würde der Sinker mit Pech unter umständen darin verschwinden.... 

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## daci7 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> oder er liegt bei mir ....
> 
> Ich sehe es auch so, dass man den Karpfen selbstverständlich nicht hindern kann nach dem Anbiß wieder in Richtung Angler zu schwimmen also dem typschen Fallbiß.
> 
> ...



Tjo, die Fallbisse sind der Knackpunkt. Deine Montage macht Sinn solange der Reibungswiederstand des Krautes kleiner ist, als die Gewichtskraft und Trägheit des Bleies und meine, wenn die Gewichtskraft des Swingers größer als der Reibungswiederstand des Krautes ist.
Ich denke da kommt es wirklich auf die gegebenen Bedingungen an - sprich auf das Bleigewicht und die Entfernung bzw. auch auf die Art des Gemüses 

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*

@ Patrick

Bei einem Sinker kann der Abstand Hakenbogen zum Boilie von 3mm bis 4 cm betragen.

Abhängig ist das von der Art des Rigs, Köder und Hakengröße sowie dem Freßverhalten des Fisches.

Generell ist es so je größer der Köder und je kleiner der Haken desto größer der Abstand, weil ein kleiner Haken durch einen großen Boilie und zu kleinem Abstand "in der Luft" hängt und so oft nur sehr schlecht oder gar nicht hakt. Mit einem 4er Haken, 20er Boilie bei einem normalen NoKnot oder Blowout Rig (das auf deinem Bild) kann man wenn die Fische nicht besonders gierig fressen bis auf 0,5 cm runtergehen. Fressen die Fische gieriger sollte man entsprechend höher gehen weil der Haken sonst zu weit hinten im Maul hakt was evtl. zu Aussteigern aber auf jeden Fall zu hässlichen Verletzungen beim Karpfen führt. Deshalb verlängere ich bei vielen Aussteigern meist das Haar oder verkürze das Vorfach. Bei einem 6er Haken ist man bei gleicher Boiliegröße meist mit ca. 1 cm besser "aufgehoben".  Beachte dabei, dass die angegebenen Hakengrößen von Firma zu Firma unterschiedlich ausfallen.

Letztlich gibt es aber keine Patentlänge, das muß man am Wasser selber ausprobieren und seine Erfahrungen sammeln.

Ob ein Popup immer die beste Wahl ist da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Generell frist der Karpfen überwiegend direkt vom Boden bzw wühlt im Schlamm. Ich habe schon ein paar mal bei Beobachtungen im Flachwasser an meinem Spod gesehen, wie die Karpfen die angefütterten Boilies und Partikel (Menge sehr gering) rund um meinen Popup gefressen haben diesen aber nicht angerührt haben. Es kann aber auch der genau umgekehrte Fall eintreten, dass ein Karpfen eigentlich keinen "Hunger" hat und Bodenköder deshalb liegen läßt aber so neugierig ist, dass er den Popup mal "versucht". Deshalb lohnt sich besonders in der "toten" Zeit die es vermeintlich an vielen Gewässern gibt immer mal ein Versuch mit Popup, bei denen man durchaus auch mal extreme längen 10-20cm probieren kann oder gar in Richtung Zig-Rig bis ins Mittelwasser oder gar an die Oberfläche geht. 

Wenn Du mit zwei Ruten fischen kannst würde ich eine mit einem "klassischen" Popup der 4-5 cm über dem Boden schwebt und auf der anderen entweder einen Schneemann (Sinker+Popup) oder einen ausbalancierten Köder (etwas Kork in den Boilie) damit die Köder nicht einsinken oder einen Popup der sehr nah am Grund ist also so 1-2cm.

So kann man schnell feststellen auf was die Karpfen zumindest an diesem Tag stehen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (7. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tjo, die Fallbisse sind der Knackpunkt. Deine Montage macht Sinn solange der Reibungswiederstand des Krautes kleiner ist, als die Gewichtskraft und Trägheit des Bleies und meine, wenn die Gewichtskraft des Swingers größer als der Reibungswiederstand des Krautes ist.
> Ich denke da kommt es wirklich auf die gegebenen Bedingungen an - sprich auf das Bleigewicht und die Entfernung bzw. auch auf die Art des Gemüses
> 
> #h



Nicht ganz ...

haben beide das "richtige Gewicht" funktionieren beide, das "Gemüse" ist ja für beide das gleiche ...

Allerdings tue ich mich leichter, ein 80g gegen ein 120g Blei auf der Montage auszutauschen als wenn ich einen Hänger/Swinger habe die bis auf wenige Ausnahmen dieses Gewicht gar nicht herbringen und ich was "dranbasteln" muß. Habe ich gar einen Swinger aus der FOX MK Serie, der ja weit verbreitet ist, kann ich mir das mit dem hohen Gewicht gleich "abschminken" weil die Schnur sonst bei jeder kleinen Bewegung aus der Schnurführung springt. Das habe ich schon zur Genüge durch weshalb ich auf diese Lösung "umgestiegen" bin. Dazu muß ich bei anderen Modellen die Schnurführung derart straff einstellen dass ich ehrlich gesagt beim Aufnehmen der Rute bedenken hätte die Schnur zu beschädigen.

Die für mich einzigen Vorteile einer Festbleimontage bei Fallbissen und einem "überschwerern" Swingern/Hängern ist, wenn das Bleigewicht so hoch gewählt werden müßte das man es entweder mit der Rute nicht mehr auf die gewünschte Weite ausbringen kann oder es cm tief im Schlamm versinken würde wodurch der Schnurabzug unmöglich wird.

Ist das Kraut aber wirklich "brutal" hilft weder die eine noch die andere Lösung. Dann kommt bei mir, wenn der Ansitz nicht zu lange dauert wirklich "Hightec" zum Einsatz - die normale Posenmontage ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Grundangeln bei Kraut/Hilfe!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist das Kraut aber wirklich "brutal" hilft weder die eine noch die andere Lösung. Dann kommt bei mir, wenn der Ansitz nicht zu lange dauert wirklich "Hightec" zum Einsatz - die normale Posenmontage ...
> 
> Gruß Peter



Fisch ich eh lieber =)

Ich hol' grad den Thread nochmal kurz raus um die Montage von nem Russen Vorgestern am Wasser zu schildern - ähnliche Situation bei ca. 3m Wassertiefe und Krautbank.
Festbleimontage mit bestimmt 120g und 'ne richtig fette Knicklichtpose (ca 40g Tragkraft) mit Durchlaufmontage dahinter, etwas übertief eingestellt. Dann das ganze auf Spannung bringen, so dass sich die Pose aufstellt, Swinger einhängen und feddich.
Funktioniert natürlich nur bei wenig bis keiner Strömung, aber die Idee fand ich gut. Der Nachtteil liegt auf der Hand - die Schnur vom Blei geht stramm nach oben und liegt nicht schön auf dem Grund, da würde ich dann das Vorfach leicht verlängern und auf jeden fall min. semi-stiff fischen, damit der Knödel auf keinen Fall am Blei liegt.
Gefangen hat er damit - aber das ist an dem See auch keine große Kunst auf Karpfen 

#h


----------

